# Ritchey WCS crank compatible with fsa?



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm looking into purchasing a Ritchey WCS compact crankset..
anyone have these? opinions?
also is the crankset compatible with my fsa megaexo BB?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Great crank, IMO. But unless there's been a recent change, this crank is only compatible with the Shimano Octalink v1 bottom bracket, which is completely different from the FSA MegaExo bottom bracket. There was a recall on the left crank (breakage), so if you buy old stock or used, make sure the left crank was exchanged.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

is the 2008 model still good?


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

is there only one octalink BB? or is there different models like ultegra, dura ace, etc...
also on the performance website they give me 2 options...
68/113 and 73/113...
what do those mean? lol...
also is this a good deal? http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=D1047


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Recall was for cranks made 2003-2005.
http://bike-rack.com/page.cfm?pageID=396

Even for new ones, looks like Shimano Octalink BB only. Many Ritchey compacts were sold to replace a Shimano Octalink standard double crank in the 9-speed days before there were Shimano compacts.
http://www.excelsports.com/new.asp?...mpact+WCS&vendorCode=RITCHEY&major=1&minor=13

There's only one Octalink design, but different levels of quality. Ultegra Octalink BB is gone forever, 105 is still around, as is Dura-Ace. Best bet is 105. 68 = width of a standard English-threaded bottom bracket shell. 113 = length of the spindle in mm, usually for a triple. Shimano double Octalink cranks take a 109.5 mm long spindle.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

just to be clear...
i need english correct?
and since i have a double 53/39
i would need the 109.5?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

daivs_T said:


> just to be clear...
> i need english correct?
> and since i have a double 53/39
> i would need the 109.5?


Yes, most likely your frame takes English. Measure the bottom bracket shell width to make sure. English is 68 mm. Very few Italian 70 mm-wide BB shells around any more. Yes, 109.5 mm for the double crank.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

awesome thank you.
i have 08 fuji team.
would this BB work?
http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=D1047


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

daivs_T said:


> awesome thank you.
> i have 08 fuji team.
> would this BB work?
> http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=D1047


Yes, the BS68 double is what you want. If you're going to crank the Ritchey compact for a long time coming, consider buying two bottom brackets. Octalink BBs are going away fast. In ten years, that second Octalink BB might be worth its weight in gold, LOL


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

wim said:


> Yes, the BS68 is what you want. If you're going to crank the Ritchey compact for a long time coming, consider buying two bottom brackets. Octalink BBs are going away fast.


oh no way..
the crankset will outlast the bottom bracket?


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

daivs_T said:


> oh no way..
> the crankset will outlast the bottom bracket?


Well, good point. I've got a 105 Octalink supporting an Ultegra crankset going on 15,000 miles now and it's still doing fine. Thing is, these cartridge BBs like the Octalink are not rebuildable. So in the unlikely event that it goes south, you'd need a new one.


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks wim!
been big help


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

*Get the BB*



daivs_T said:


> is there only one octalink BB? or is there different models like ultegra, dura ace, etc...
> also on the performance website they give me 2 options...
> 68/113 and 73/113...
> what do those mean? lol...
> also is this a good deal? http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=D1047


There are two Octalinks, I and II; the latter just for mountain bikes, I think. If you see the designations 105, Ultegra, or Dura Ace for an Octalink BB, it’s going to be an Octalink I. 

When I got my WCS crank about four years ago, I picked up a spare Octalink 105 BB at a ridiculously low price from Nashbar. 
My bike went in the shop last year to replace a rivnut, which required removal of the BB to access the nut from the frame. Shop noted that the Dura Ace BB was shot (I was expecting this, after >20k miles); told me that an Ultegra Octalink was $69, and a Dura Ace was $89. 
I handed the wrench my NOS 105 BB, still with its $13 tag on it.

Get the spare 105 BB for $39. Heck, get three, and sell one or two on ebay in a couple years: temporal arbitrage. 

As noted, measure you BB shell width to confirm that it’s a 68mm one.


----------

